# Free Horn knitting machine cabinet UK



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a Horn knitting machine cabinet which I want to re-home for free. But, and isn't there always a 'but'., it needs to be collected from Dumfries Scotland


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

Just curious, what is a Horn Knitting Machine cabinet?


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Here is a picture


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Mine doesn't have the bench seat but a storage drawer


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Ann Eales said:


> I have a Horn knitting machine cabinet which I want to re-home for free. But, and isn't there always a 'but'., it needs to be collected from Dumfries Scotland


Would so love that, but.... far too far away from me


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

ok


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Ann Eales said:


> ok


Do you have a local removal firm who would quote for near Grimsby?


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

I have just moved from Swansea to Dumfries and used Haytons from Dumfries I think it might be more than the cabinet is worth


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Ann Eales said:


> I have just moved from Swansea to Dumfries and used Haytons from Dumfries I think it might be more than the cabinet is worth


OK


----------



## thehepples (Nov 25, 2012)

Check ebay for "man with a van". There are lots of reasonably priced services. I had to get a cabinet collected from near Grimsby and brought to Washington Tyne and wear. It cost me about £60. They chose when to collect from the seller and when to drop to me, as this is how they keep the costs down, but gave plenty of notice so I was able to arrange for someone to be in the house. Try silversprint.co.uk. The cabinet is well worth it. I love mine. Mine also has the drawer underneath and is very practical


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

Ann

What a cool piece. I have never seen one of these before. Now I wish I lived in Scotland. It must be a wonderful place to live for knitting and yarns. 

I would of asked a few bucks for it. I wouldn't of given it away for free unless it was a fellow knitter or crafter.

Good luck, wish I was there

Patti


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Pattie,
I have just returned to Scotland after 30+ in Sth Wales. 
Ann


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

OH, now I am even more Jealous.
If my hubby was to say I received a job in Australia, I am so there.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

I meant Sth Wales UK, I wish I meant Australia. lol


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

either way, I am totally jealous.
do you have some really cool yarns in your parts?


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

I have just found the yarn shop and she has a great selection. 
You could always come over and visit with us, we do have a spare room,


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

oh, I am there in spirit, believe me
Patti


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh My that is just too gorgeous of a cabinet and a seat with storage in it! What could be better?


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dear Ann just left S. Wales after nearly 40 years and how I miss it.Go to visit friends whenever I can.How do you feel especially now you are so far away?


----------



## PetPeeves (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful, cannot believe anyone in your area would not find a good home for your cabinet...I can see so many uses for it!!


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

I've wanted one of these cabinets for donkeys years, since I first saw them advertised in English knitting magazines.

Unfortunately, we didn't get them Down Under, so I have to make do with chests of drawers...or the floor when I am working.

I love the idea of hiding my machine away, with cones of yarns......in a perfect world. LOL.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Renee,
I love being back north. I lived near Swansea and never really settled there. I was in a sewing group and a choir but never really made friends. Where did you live in Sth Wales


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I would love it, but the cost of transporting it to Devon would be unbelievable, unfortunately.


----------



## kay fantom (Nov 30, 2012)

If only there wasnt a BUT..... I would love it "but", I live in the Midlands. Hopefully you will get it rehomed . x


----------



## thehepples (Nov 25, 2012)

I got mine off ebay for £30 and then paid £60 for delivery through a little man with a van called silversprint.co.uk. Well worth it as to build similar would cost way more than £100 (hubby is very handy with wood) as the hinges to lift and lower the machine are only available from the states and would cost about £100 to buy and have shipped. These cabinets cost the equivalent of two weeks wages when they went on sale in the 80s. I have an advert for one in a 1985 edition of MKN. :-D


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

ok i saw this post and my first thought was 'they have cabinates for knitting machines like they do for sewing machines'. now i seriously want to find one. this is really cool and would help me get mine out of the way.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

all you need to get one is come to Dumfries Scotland!


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Ann Eales said:


> all you need to get one is come to Dumfries Scotland![/quoted
> 
> would love to. haven't been in ages. but alas that is financially feasible as me buying and shipping the Cabinet from you. :roll: :hunf:


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Ah but the cabinet is FREE


----------



## kathleenwillow (Mar 6, 2013)

How strange, I am in south Wales and had been looking for one of these for some time.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

OMG I've just brought it from Swansea area, no-one wanted it when I was down there.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Ann Eales said:


> Ah but the cabinet is FREE


oh hey so it will only cost 500 dollars to ship instead of 1000


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

kathleenwillow said:


> How strange, I am in south Wales and had been looking for one of these for some time.


there you go have to go north to get it.


----------



## hjd (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi Ann
I have started machine knitting again after 20+ yrs,live in Dumfries and would like your cabinet if it is still available. Mine got damaged when our cellar flooded last year. A very generous offer by the way .

June


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry I has gone to local lady from Dumfries.
Ann


----------



## hjd (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks anyway.
June


----------



## CeveliaStanbridge (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,
I know it sounds ridiculous but I have been trying to get exactly what you are giving away. I live in New Zealand but large items can be shipped in containers (I know, I originate from the UK). Could I prevail upon you to get a quote for me to ship out to Napier in NZ. Of course I will pay all shipping costs as soon as you let me know - I will love you forever if you do this for me.
Cevelia


----------



## CeveliaStanbridge (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi again, Have gone back on the replies and see that the cabinet has gone, I could cry, but you are a lovely person to be so generous and I hope that it has a very happy home.


----------



## Jane75 (May 12, 2012)

Hi
I am interested in your cabinet and can pick up whenever convenient to you if it's still available. 
Jane


----------



## Mary armstrong (Sep 5, 2014)

I would be interested in collecting the cabinet, but I would need to know the dimension, width and depth, height is irrelevant.


----------

